# Gagetown - Change of Command Parade



## StepDad (8 Jun 2011)

I hope I'm not asking anyone to reveal a great national secret, but would it be inapropriate for someone to post the date and time of the upcoming Change of Command parade at Gagetown.  Thaks.


----------



## Wookilar (9 Jun 2011)

There are about 4 that I know of off the top of my head in Gagetown over the next 2 months.

Which one are you looking for?

Wook


----------



## StepDad (9 Jun 2011)

My understanding is that a new base commandant is taking over. I presume he will be in responsible for the overall command of all units on the base.   I believe it is Col. Rutherford.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jun 2011)

StepDad said:
			
		

> My understanding is that a new base commandant is taking over. I presume he will be in responsible for the overall command of all units on the base.   I believe it is Col. Rutherford.



In fact, the Base Commander in Gagetown does not command all the units on the base.  Many of the units are schools, whose commanders report to the Commander, CTC, who reports to the Commander, LFDTS, who in turn reports to the Army Commander.

The Base Commander in Gagetown is I believe double-hatted as commander, 3 Area Support Group, who reports to the Commander, LFAA, who then reports to the Army Commander.

It's fairly common for units on a base not to report to the base commander.


----------



## StepDad (9 Jun 2011)

So are you saying that if a "peeing" contest develops over multiple requests for the use of shared base facilities at the same time, there is no one person on the base where the buck stops and that person makes the final decision.  On the other hand if it helps clarify things, the people that I am familiar with are in # 2 RCR and are preparing for such a parade.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

StepDad said:
			
		

> So are you saying that if a "peeing" contest develops over multiple requests for the use of shared base facilities at the same time, there is no one person on the base where the buck stops and that person makes the final decision.



Thats far from what he said.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jun 2011)

StepDad said:
			
		

> So are you saying that if a "peeing" contest develops over multiple requests for the use of shared base facilities at the same time, there is no one person on the base where the buck stops and that person makes the final decision.  On the other hand if it helps clarify things, the people that I am familiar with are in # 2 RCR and are preparing for such a parade.



Ah - that's a different question.  The base commander commands the base, and he and his staff deconflict requirements from different units.  So, if 2 RCR and the infantry school are both conducting training and both request the same facilities, the base will sort it out (or, more likely, try to let the units involved resolve it between themselves, and intervene if immovable objects meet unyielding forces).

Command and control of the base does not, however, imply comand and control over the units on the base.

(And we didn't even discuss tactical helicopters on the base, which belong to the Air Force)


----------



## Journeyman (10 Jun 2011)

The Base Commander gets paid an inordinate amount of money to enforce the CF policy on how many "reserved parking" signs each unit has posted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2011)

> I hope I'm not asking anyone to reveal a great national secret, but would it be inapropriate for someone to post the date and time of the upcoming Change of Command parade at Gagetown.  Thaks.



Instead of taking this thread down some imaginable tangent, how about we just answer his question?

He wants to know about change of command parade dates.

I'm sure he really cares a flying fuck about Command structure.

If you know the parade dates for Gagetown, please post them.

If you don't know the dates, the whole point of the thread, please just STFU. No one is impressesd with the extra mind reading bullshit you may think we're interested concerning who's in charge of what.

Parade dates people. You have them or you don't.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (10 Jun 2011)

I am afraid that the 2 RCR change of command parade was yesterday (9 June). My apologies for not getting to this in time if that was indeed the parade you were hoping to attend.


----------



## StepDad (10 Jun 2011)

Thank you. I did not want to seem like a civilian smart ass but I also thought we were going off on a tangent. To those who applied the KISS principle to my question, thanks again. I am sad that I did not post my question sooner, cause I mite have been able to attend.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jun 2011)

Change of Command Parades in Gagetown this summer (that haven't already taken place):
Armoured School:  07 July
4th Air Defence Regiment: 07 July
LFTEU: 08 July
CTC HQ: 08 July


I have no further details as to timings/locations for said parades.


----------



## McG (10 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Change of Command Parades in Gagetown this summer (that haven't already taken place):
> Armoured School:  07 July
> 4th Air Defence Regiment: 07 July
> LFTEU: 08 July
> CTC HQ: 08 July


... and

3ASG Sigs Sqn: 17 June
CFSME: 24 June

Are you sure of 4 AD?  I have it showing on 29 Jun.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jun 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... and
> 
> 3ASG Sigs Sqn: 17 June
> CFSME: 24 June
> ...


My info was current as of Monday...but not 100% sure of the source.


----------



## StepDad (10 Jun 2011)

The reason I did not ask my question earlier is because I was told that there was one in the second week of August and that it why P&D Platoon was not granted block leave until August 16th. Apparently, the boys were pretty upset about it as the summer is pretty well done by then and it's "back to school" prep time for anyone with kids.


----------

